# James Begg



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

James Begg, Scottish Presbyterian (October 3, 1808 -- September 29, 1883) was a notable Free Church of Scotland minister. He served as the editor of _The Bulwark_ and was a member of the 'Council of Publication' that edited and reprinted many Puritan works. He wrote _Anarchy in Worship_, _A Handbook of Popery_, and the preface to William Balfour's defense of the Establishment Principle, among other works. He was the moderator of the Free Church of Scotland General Assembly in 1865.

More on his life may be found at The James Begg Society.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the post brother. I enjoy the society's site very much. Particularly thier info on Bible texts.


----------



## caddy (Dec 12, 2006)

One wonders if Alister is a descendant ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

Indeed, that Beggs the question, doesn't it?


----------



## caddy (Dec 12, 2006)

^
Oh....I certainly fell into that one Andrew !


----------



## PresReformed (Dec 12, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> James Begg, Scottish Presbyterian (October 3, 1808 -- September 29, 1883) was a notable Free Church of Scotland minister.... He wrote _Anarchy in Worship_



That gives me an idea


----------

